# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Что нужно на сайте Кришна.ру практикующим преданным?

## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Материалы, функции - все что угодно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

1) Календарь
2) Глоссарий
3) Цитата дня
4) Фотогалерея
5) Новости
6) Расписание поездок ведущих проповедников

----------


## Яшода д д

1) Ссылки на другие ИСККОНовские сайты
2) Адреса и телефоны храмов в СНГ
3) Ссылки на сайты с ведической литературой
4) Информация о ведическом образовании ( со ссылками и учебниками)
5) Материалы об опыте проповеднических программ (Пища жизни, Наше дело...)

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Переводчик бы не помешал. С  вайшнавским уклоном.  Хотя бы текст закинул и знаешь о чем речь.  Это первое, второе, материалы по вайшнавскому этикету.

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> Переводчик бы не помешал. С  вайшнавским уклоном.  Хотя бы текст закинул и знаешь о чем речь.


а это может быть похоже на глоссарий с поиском слов в нём и возможностью пользователям добавлять самим слова (с утверждением админа)? 
что то типа как на сайте http://www.gwells.ru/? полезная как функция - слова в тексте выделяются и значение показывается, так было на старом кришнару но в худшем виде

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Нет, как я понял, матаджи Radha-namini имеет в виду переводчик с английского с вайшнавским словарем.

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Ссылки на скачивания вайшнавское аудио,видео.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Нет, как я понял, матаджи Radha-namini имеет в виду переводчик с английского с вайшнавским словарем.


прошу прощения, действительно имела ввиду английский, но не указала. Вот, к примеру,  недавно Нада бинду ссылки на англоязычные сайты выкладывала и просила хотя бы рассказать о чем там речь.  А речь там о поклонении Божествам. Всего так и не перескажешь.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> прошу прощения, действительно имела ввиду английский, но не указала. Вот, к примеру,  недавно Нада бинду ссылки на англоязычные сайты выкладывала и просила хотя бы рассказать о чем там речь.  А речь там о поклонении Божествам. Всего так и не перескажешь.


Наверное, переводчика с вайшнавским словарем еще не существует в природе. Во всяком случае, я про такой не слышал. А самим нам написать такой сложновато будет. Так что будем ждать развития Золотого века  :smilies:  Тогда будут и переводчики вайшнавские.

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> прошу прощения, действительно имела ввиду английский, но не указала. Вот, к примеру,  недавно Нада бинду ссылки на англоязычные сайты выкладывала и просила хотя бы рассказать о чем там речь.  А речь там о поклонении Божествам. Всего так и не перескажешь.


а в каком виде? вот как у гугла? http://translate.google.ru/ если сторонние сайты, то удобный браузер есть http://www.google.ru/chrome/intl/ru/...tml?brand=GGRE

А вот то что мне говорили многие, что жалко что на других языках КришнаРу нет - это можем организовать, но машинный перевод всегда будет с ляпсусами корявый, типа как Hare Krishna раньше переводили Заяц Кришна  :smilies:

----------


## Виталий Аноп

Харе Кришна. Нужно как-то выделить фото с Прабхупадой из остальной рекламы, либо рекламу можно вниз опустить. Спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна. Нужно как-то выделить фото с Прабхупадой из остальной рекламы, либо рекламу можно вниз опустить. Спасибо.


Где именно реклама? Пожалуйста, приведите конкретную ссылку.

----------


## Виталий Аноп

Krishna.ru
Мне кажется нужно выделить фото с Прабхупадой из других банеров (строительство храма, лесной фест, Джанмаштами). Как-то не очень эстетично выглядит, возможно фото стоит увеличить, либо уменьшить размер банеров.
Возможно, банеры можно было бы переместить в левую часть страницы, вниз.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Хм... По-моему, все логично. Через фото Шрилы Прабхупады ссылка на статьи о нем, через картинку с храмом ссылка на храм и т.д.

----------

